# Subs vs Inhouse crew



## bebop (Apr 25, 2014)

We have been using good quality subs for a while now. I am looking into going inhouse with roofing. We have all the trucks, dumo trailers, etc. to start. Our parent company agent told us if we added roofing they would get cancelled. Yes, new agent needed. I have called a couple of insurance offices for Workers Com & Gen. Liability. Any one know what that cost in NC. 
I am also strugling with paying the crew leader an houly wage and 1099 the crew members. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Posting the same question in two different categories is excessive.:jester:


----------



## bebop (Apr 25, 2014)

*still learning*

still learning


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

bebop said:


> still learning


All good then!:thumbup:


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't think you can legally 1099 the crew. If you look at the federal regulations on who is a contractor and who is an employee you will find that all these workers are employees not independent contractors. Only way that would be true is if you did not supervise their work. And if you didn't supervise their work you wouldn't need a crew lead!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

If you are providing equipment for them to use then they can not be 1099'd. 

If they are 1099'd they can not use your tools, trucks, equipment. You can't technically set a start time or schedule them either. So if you have been doing any and all of the above before technically you are doing it illegally. 

As far as insurance, everyones is completely different. If I told you ours you wouldn't even want to "start" roofing in house.

So short and sweet, there is no being half and half.

If you provided any tools, equipment, schedules, insurance they are an employee. 

If they are subs you can't.

If your subs wreaks one of your trucks one day, or runs the demo trailer in to a customers door, you are in deep doo doo. Everyone will then find out insurance, gov ect.


So now you get to play by the rules all of us do and finally see why everyone is bitching about 2 bit contractors low balling everyone. 


have a good day.


----------



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

Well said!

If only the government or someone would enforce regulations and create a level playing field so we could all compete on merit...

Might be worth looking into.

Chuck
Masters Construction
www.masterswa.com


----------



## nicklhead (Jul 3, 2014)

*subs*

When billing insurance you can receive overhead and profit if you provide receipts for subs doing work. So sub out your roofing your gutters your screens ,paint any and all trades. Send in receipts and chances are you will receive O&P. Sub contract and benefit. Just remember everyone individual has to be insured and has all of his own everything. You only push paper. Sell your dump trailers and tools and do it right. A pen and paper are a powerful tool that can make you money.


----------

